# Fastbands claim another two



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

With any form of slingshot hunting being illegal in Australia, I really enjoyed my opportunity in New Zealand this week to do my part on eradicating feral pigeons. This is the first time since 1995 I have shot at an animal with a slingshot.

Last day here today and I took a walk down to my favourite hotspot under the bridge.

These two bring the weeks total up to 10. The cats have certainly been enjoying their feeds compliments of ZDP's Fastbands.

Using my own frame, an MXRed ergo, Fastbands and 3/8 steel proved to be a very lethal combination.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice take man!... but what if your on private property, surely you can shoot a pigeon at your own home?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice take man!... but what if your on private property, surely you can shoot a pigeon at your own home?


Sadly no. The only 2 types of weapons that are legal for hunting in Australia are bows and guns. Traditional weapons used by the indigenousness population are excluded from these rules.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nanny state..


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shooting Hrawk, and i hope you enjoyed your stay in NZ








Also noticed the stones from the stream/river. Some of them look great for some rock ammo!
Just a thought....


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting hrawk!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting. Pity you cannot hunt with one at home.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Hrawk,

Those over passes are some of my favorite hunting places for pigeons, usually if they are feeding from clean sources i.e. grass seeds, other wild grain etc they are excellent table fare. Where I live is an agricultural zone so feral pigeons are good eating and are actually very tasty even compared with dove in terms of taste.

Keep up the good work








Nico


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting man!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that how you lay the smack down


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good goin man


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Shooting Hrawk!

RR


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shooting, I've been away for a while but what wood is that slingshot made from? It's really nice


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks man!

The wood is African Bubinga.

This thread shows it being built http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

I've been using this one for nearly a year now, by far my favourite and most accurate frame.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Excellent shooting Hrawk, I love doing some pigeon shooting too. Feral pigeons offer some great targets


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

good kill Hrawk!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good work, Pigeons are my favourite thing to hunt. There's something strangely satisfying when they drop out a tree hehe.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> With any form of slingshot hunting being illegal in Australia, I really enjoyed my opportunity in New Zealand this week to do my part on eradicating feral pigeons. This is the first time since 1995 I have shot at an animal with a slingshot.
> 
> Last day here today and I took a walk down to my favourite hotspot under the bridge.
> 
> ...


why do you call them "feral pigeons" to us they are plain old flying rats, or pigeon


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Feral as opposed to pets like fancy and racing pigeons.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Feral as opposed to pets like fancy and racing pigeons.


ok, got it, we dont have any of those interests around here! here in colorado they just fly around and **** on you lol


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

NICE SHOOTING!


----------

